# Please Help Me Find This Prop



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hello Forum Peeps!
I am looking for a prop that I think one of the forum members here might have made...for the life of me I cannot remember where I saw it...but there are a ton of smart people here and one of you may know what I am talking about. I want to say it came from a female prop builder (that may be wrong) but it was a skeletal body, wrapped in a drapey fabric, it's hands were up about it's face (maybe wrong on that one too) and it was bathed in a blue light, like in a graveyard I think....I think I saw it in one of the albums, or one of the links to a webpage from one of the members here. It is burned in my head and I desperately want to create some similar ones for my front porch this year. I am sorry I am not more detailed....It was woeful and scary and I cannot get it out of my head. Bone Dancer had been scouring his prop pages for me....but so far none of those are right....please....help me..... Someone please know the prop I am talking about and point me to it. I will owe you, big time....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it this Inca mummy you're talking about?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33401&highlight=mummy


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you Roxy for looking for me, but it isn't that one. Bone Dancer already suggested that one. The prop I am looking for is standing upright, it's face is skeletal and it is photographed in blue light. Like I said, I saw it a few years ago but it really stuck with me. And when and if I find it. It may look totally different than what I have described...but that is how I remember it in my head. (Keep in mind, my head can have some weird stuff going on in there.)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dear forum memebers, Pumpkin5 is going through Halloween withdrawel. It's tragic I know and it happens to some of us every year at this time. Please be supportive to her. It is common for members going through this to look for props that are not there and are only in thier minds. Yes, it is sad, but normally clears up as the weather improves and prop building out of doors is possible again. Those in warmer areas may linger until fall. Don't judge to harshly it could be you next time.
Letting the individual handle mache paste or monster mud will help reduce the mental anguish they are going through. By no means allow them to have sharp objects, self injure is possible. Again, they need your support. Helping them "look" for the imaginary prop will help them remain stable til this tragic state passes.
These people need our help and understanding that only other forum members can give.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ha Ha...So I take it running with scissors is definitely out? Thanks William!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you thinking of one of Heresjohnny's animated props?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Are you thinking of one of Heresjohnny's animated props?


:jol:No, but thank you Spooky, not that any of Johnny's ghosts wouldn't be a phenomenal idea in any way, shape, or form. I just knew Roxy or Bone Dancer would know what I was talking about, or would have seen it, or know it..... It was almost a Pumpkinrottish looking thing....standing upright, like a full size skeleton size...and it was kind of wrapped up in cloth....all bathed in a blue light and the face was corpsed a bit. I may have seen it on just some web page of a haunt...I don't know....I am such a goof....I wish I could remember....but this year, when I thought to switch my theme to ghosts...I thought, instead of my skeletons flanking my door, how cool would some of these guys be??? I may just have to recreate it from my memory, as subjective as that can be....I really do appreciate all of you guys trying though. Really, thanks a bunch. I may try for some of Dave the Dead's lost soul spirits....that could be really great if I can pull it off.


----------



## CLOE (Jul 8, 2012)

He's not a DIY but it kind of sounds like Evil Entity. He's a skeletal figure done in blue.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't you hate that when you've seen something and can't find it again. Good luck P5.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not sure how to link this but it is under Halloween Discussions--Haunt Photos and Videos-- on page 2--Oleander Hills 2012 by matrixmom

Is this close?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the link Hairazor mentioned:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34195


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Roxy, wasn't sure how to do that!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I may know the prop, because I think I commented on it. Will look at my threads to see if it is the one. Fingers crossed.

*EDIT:* Nope, I sure saw something that looked like what you describe, but I must not have mentioned how cool it was. Sorry. Not out much lately, but I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

blue light check
skeleton check
draped check
hands by face check

NoahFentz picture here

just looking through the pictures with sorting them starting at earliest added since you said it was a few years. Do I win the prize?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:No....that is not it either...nor MatrixMom's but thank you Hairazor and Haunted Spider....I really do appreciate you trying to help me. I am not giving up....I will keep looking...
(by the way, those props were really good looking though)


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, this is probably a complete shot in the dark, but did it look anything like this? This is the black and white version but when this was originally posted on my haunt's web page and facebook, I'm pretty sure it was under blue/green light.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

http://blackcatcemetery.com/mausoleum.htm 
is this it? or similar?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe you remember wrong. My link had all the right stuff. Maybe you just think it was cooler.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haunted Spider said:


> Maybe you remember wrong. My link had all the right stuff. Maybe you just think it was cooler.


:jol:Think so huh? Ha ha, HS...you are funny. No, I can remember it well...I just can't remember WHERE I saw it....you have to know I look at prop pages all the time and have for years. And thanks Jason, but that is not the prop either, nor yours HauntedArmada...but they are all really cool props. Thanks so much guys for trying to help me. I am going to sketch something and show you guys what I am talking about...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, if you sketch something, you don't really need anyone to hunt for it anymore since you'll have a picture of it to build from


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, if you sketch something, you don't really need anyone to hunt for it anymore since you'll have a picture of it to build from


:jol:You are correct Roxy...but it is become like a quest....I didn't just imagine this prop (no matter what Haunted Spider thinks)...someone made it...I would like to give credit to the one that inspired me, and plus I don't want to think that I am really going nuts....:googly:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

It wouldn't have been this one of mine by any chance?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:No, but WOW, this guy looks great. I really love your spiders....they are perfectly spideriffic!
(Really, where did you get the spiders shaped like black widows? I need some of those guys.)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Is P5 leading all us on a wild goose chase or is this LEGIT??


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll take a stab at this, was it GoneFeral's ghost? Scroll down a little on this blog.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/11/halloween-2011.html#!/2011/11/halloween-2011.html

Pumpkinrot did ghosts one year:
http://pumpkinrot.com/images/2007_28.jpg

Another suggestion would be to browse through Pumpkinrots blog links under ghosts
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/search/label/ghosts


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I know his hands aren't up but could this be Marrow's creation?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG!!! OMG!!! I think it WAS GoneFeral's ghost/ghoul!!! (I thought it was a female prop builder from the beginning) It was a different photo I remember seeing, but I definitely think hers was the one I was searching for. Thank you SO much Johnny.....I finally feel like I can calm down now....And thanks to Supercreep too. I just love all the new ghosts/ghouls you guys and gals have shown me. Thanks a bunch for all the help. This forum ROCKS!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

As you can see the medication as taken effect and this tragic issue as been brought under control now. Thank you for your help and patients. 
Remember, Halloween withdrawal can happen to any of us.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yay, I win the great pumpkin search!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Gee wiz Johnny! Thank god you came along to save the day. Poor Pumpkin5 was a wreck for the past week. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Gee wiz Johnny! Thank god you came along to save the day. Poor Pumpkin5 was a wreck for the past week. I feel so much better now.


:jol:Well...........Johnny is the winner, winner, chicken dinner...(I was so a wreck..no thanks to you Lunatic...for not hand-leading me to the prop I sought........)..but the rest of you Haunters are equally awesome! Thanks everyone for just trying to help me and for supporting me in my Haunted Quest!! You guys rock the forum! If I could show hearts busting out of my zombie heart .....I would so do it..............:devil:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Boo hoo and I thought it was mine who was the lucky winner of pumpkin5 's quest!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Boo hoo and I thought it was mine who was the lucky winner of pumpkin5 's quest!


:jol:Your props are fantastic...don't misunderstand. I just had this one prop "burned" in my brain....:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, I want to see your version of this within 45 days or I am going to call shananigans on the search  Get Cracking. On second thought, make the prop with less than 20 dollars and submit it to the challenge so we can all build it. 

ok....Go!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haunted Spider said:


> ok, I want to see your version of this within 45 days or I am going to call shananigans on the search  Get Cracking. On second thought, make the prop with less than 20 dollars and submit it to the challenge so we can all build it.
> 
> ok....Go!


:jol:As you wish....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You go girl! We got your back.


----------

